

Is Protocol Buffers worth it? - v33ra
http://www.s-anand.net/blog/is-protocol-buffers-worth-it/

======
supersillyus
If you don't care about types, schemas, and schema changes, probably not.

------
rorrr
Compare with PSYC

<http://lib.psyc.eu/bench/>

